# 2015 Chevy Cruze LT - Down shifting problem while while driving



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

So you're feeling like the car is downshifting at 70? At 45? Do RPMs rise up significantly? If not, it's not downshifting.

At speed, the torque converter stays locked - as a result, these cars may not coast as well as cars you've had in the past. I had one car that would disengage the torque converter when you let off the gas below 55 mph so that it sometimes felt like you were coasting in neutral.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

You posted in the diesel forum, but anyway, sounds normal. As stated above, modern cars keep the torque converter locked up much more than previous transmissions. This provides more engine braking and downshifting.


----------

